# Has Bean Raffle - Win 12 Weeks of IMM



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

So here is a cheeky raffle courtesy of The lovely people at Has Bean

Prize

12 weeks subscription to In My Mug ( so each week for 12 weeks you will get 250g of In My Mug Coffee delivered straight to your door )

Tickets £4 each

25 entries with additional funds raised going as a donation to the forum

As a added bonus anyone entering the raffle will get a discount code for 5% off an IMM subscription ( code valid until 31st December 2014 )

These will be a unique code for each entrant after raffle payments have been made .

There is no date for the winner to use their IMM prize by, so the winner will be able to start their subscription at their discretion , meaning if you already have one , you can let it run down and have another 12 weeks when you want ...

More info on how to subcrive to the In My Mug offer can be found here

http://inmymug.com/#subscribe

This raffle is only open to Uk residents only

Payment details will go out once the 25 places are taken

Usual rules apply 10 post minimum to enter

Copy and paste the list below

1. Mrboots2u


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Copy and paste to enter below

1. Mrboots2u


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Copy and paste to enter below

1. Mrboots2u

2. Drewster


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Copy and paste to enter below

1. Mrboots2u

2. Drewster

3. Xpenno


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

1. Mrboots2u

2. Drewster

3. Xpenno

4. Bigpikle


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

1. Mrboots2u

2. Drewster

3. Xpenno

4. Bigpikle

5. Burnzy


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

1. Mrboots2u

2. Drewster

3. Xpenno

4. Bigpikle

5. Burnzy

6.beanben


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Can someone as me please - my phones gone bonky


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

1. Mrboots2u

2. Drewster

3. Xpenno

4. Bigpikle

5. Burnzy

6.beanben

7. Daren

8. doolallysquiff


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

1. Mrboots2u

2. Drewster

3. Xpenno

4. Bigpikle

5. Burnzy

6.beanben

7. Daren

8. doolallysquiff

9. beebah


----------



## scot13 (Oct 12, 2014)

1. Mrboots2u

2. Drewster

3. Xpenno

4. Bigpikle

5. Burnzy

6.beanben

7. Daren

8. doolallysquiff

9. beebah

10. Scot13


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

1. Mrboots2u

2. Drewster

3. Xpenno

4. Bigpikle

5. Burnzy

6.beanben

7. Daren

8. doolallysquiff

9. beebah

10. Scot13

11 coffeechap


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

1. Mrboots2u

2. Drewster

3. Xpenno

4. Bigpikle

5. Burnzy

6.beanben

7. Daren

8. doolallysquiff

9. beebah

10. Scot13

11 coffeechap

12. wintoid


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

1. Mrboots2u

2. Drewster

3. Xpenno

4. Bigpikle

5. Burnzy

6.beanben

7. Daren

8. doolallysquiff

9. beebah

10. Scot13

11 coffeechap

12. wintoid

13. spune


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan (Aug 21, 2014)

1. Mrboots2u

2. Drewster

3. Xpenno

4. Bigpikle

5. Burnzy

6.beanben

7. Daren

8. doolallysquiff

9. beebah

10. Scot13

11 coffeechap

12. wintoid

13. spune

14. Big_Fat_Dan


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

1. Mrboots2u

2. Drewster

3. Xpenno

4. Bigpikle

5. Burnzy

6.beanben

7. Daren

8. doolallysquiff

9. beebah

10. Scot13

11 coffeechap

12. wintoid

13. spune

14. Big_Fat_Dan

15. urbanbumpkin


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ten more to go ,,whoop


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

1. Mrboots2u

2. Drewster

3. Xpenno

4. Bigpikle

5. Burnzy

6.beanben

7. Daren

8. doolallysquiff

9. beebah

10. Scot13

11 coffeechap

12. wintoid

13. spune

14. Big_Fat_Dan

15. urbanbumpkin

16. RobTi

17. Big Norrie


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

1. Mrboots2u

2. Drewster

3. Xpenno

4. Bigpikle

5. Burnzy

6.beanben

7. Daren

8. doolallysquiff

9. beebah

10. Scot13

11 coffeechap

12. wintoid

13. spune

14. Big_Fat_Dan

15. urbanbumpkin

16. RobTi

17. Big Norrie

18. Soll


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

1. Mrboots2u

2. Drewster

3. Xpenno

4. Bigpikle

5. Burnzy

6.beanben

7. Daren

8. doolallysquiff

9. beebah

10. Scot13

11 coffeechap

12. wintoid

13. spune

14. Big_Fat_Dan

15. urbanbumpkin

16. RobTi

17. Big Norrie

18. Soll

19. Working Dog


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

1. Mrboots2u

2. Drewster

3. Xpenno

4. Bigpikle

5. Burnzy

6.beanben

7. Daren

8. doolallysquiff

9. beebah

10. Scot13

11 coffeechap

12. wintoid

13. spune

14. Big_Fat_Dan

15. urbanbumpkin

16. RobTi

17. Big Norrie

18. Soll

19. Working Dog

20. Yes Row


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Mrboots2u

2. Drewster

3. Xpenno

4. Bigpikle

5. Burnzy

6.beanben

7. Daren

8. doolallysquiff

9. beebah

10. Scot13

11 coffeechap

12. wintoid

13. spune

14. Big_Fat_Dan

15. urbanbumpkin

16. RobTi

17. Big Norrie

18. Soll

19. Working Dog

20. Yes Row

21. Systemic Kid


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

1. Mrboots2u

2. Drewster

3. Xpenno

4. Bigpikle

5. Burnzy

6.beanben

7. Daren

8. doolallysquiff

9. beebah

10. Scot13

11 coffeechap

12. wintoid

13. spune

14. Big_Fat_Dan

15. urbanbumpkin

16. RobTi

17. Big Norrie

18. Soll

19. Working Dog

20. Yes Row

22. Systemic Kid

23.Jeebsy


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Mrboots2u

2. Drewster

3. Xpenno

4. Bigpikle

5. Burnzy

6.beanben

7. Daren

8. doolallysquiff

9. beebah

10. Scot13

11 coffeechap

12. wintoid

13. spune

14. Big_Fat_Dan

15. urbanbumpkin

16. RobTi

17. Big Norrie

18. Soll

19. Working Dog

20. Yes Row

21. Jeebsy

22. Systemic Kid


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

1. Mrboots2u

2. Drewster

3. Xpenno

4. Bigpikle

5. Burnzy

6.beanben

7. Daren

8. doolallysquiff

9. beebah

10. Scot13

11 coffeechap

12. wintoid

13. spune

14. Big_Fat_Dan

15. urbanbumpkin

16. RobTi

17. Big Norrie

18. Soll

19. Working Dog

20. Yes Row

21. Jeebsy

22. Systemic Kid

23. Rmblack78


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

1. Mrboots2u

2. Drewster

3. Xpenno

4. Bigpikle

5. Burnzy

6.beanben

7. Daren

8. doolallysquiff

9. beebah

10. Scot13

11 coffeechap

12. wintoid

13. spune

14. Big_Fat_Dan

15. urbanbumpkin

16. RobTi

17. Big Norrie

18. Soll

19. Working Dog

20. Yes Row

21. Jeebsy

22. Systemic Kid

23. Frandavi99

24. Rmblack78


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Sorry for poor timing. I would edit my list but phone won't let me


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

frandavi99 said:


> Sorry for poor timing. I would edit my list but phone won't let me


Sorted one more to go.....


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

1. Mrboots2u

2. Drewster

3. Xpenno

4. Bigpikle

5. Burnzy

6.beanben

7. Daren

8. doolallysquiff

9. beebah

10. Scot13

11 coffeechap

12. wintoid

13. spune

14. Big_Fat_Dan

15. urbanbumpkin

16. RobTi

17. Big Norrie

18. Soll

19. Working Dog

20. Yes Row

21. Jeebsy

22. Systemic Kid

23. Frandavi99

24. Rmblack78

25. Phil104


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

'phew, just think I made it. Just thought I'd check the forum before going out and I'm glad that I did.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Wow quick one , that's it's all done people .

Glenn can you send out payment details etc at you convenience

Cheers gang


----------



## Titch (Mar 26, 2014)

Bugger missed that one . Good luck everyone


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Bugger here too! I'd have been well up for that!


----------



## Has Bean (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks everybody for entering , we look forward to having someone new onboard , or, extending a lucky persons existing subscription : )

Considering how quickly this raffle sold tickets we are now thinking about some other raffles , perhaps one for a 12 month subscription !


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Might be a bit of stampede for that one!

John


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

PMs have been sent to the following 25 entrants

Good luck all


 Mrboots2u

 Drewster

 Xpenno

 Bigpikle

 Burnzy

beanben

 Daren

 doolallysquiff

 beebah

 Scot13

coffeechap

 wintoid

 spune

 Big_Fat_Dan

 urbanbumpkin

 RobTi

BigNorry

 Soll

 Working Dog

 Yes Row

 Jeebsy

 The Systemic Kid

 Frandavi99

 Rmblack78

 Phil104


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hmm would of had a dabble at that...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If anyone needs to pay via paypal please pm me

Cheers


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

All paid - thank you. Another great forum initiative.


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

mine will have to wait until I get home on Friday I'm afraid as i cant make any new internet banking payments without my banking dongle thingy


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Paid up!

Thanks for organising and good luck all.


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Aaargh! Can't believe I missed this. That'll teach me to go a whole 12 hours without checking the forum....


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

now paid thanks to Mrboots2u - cheers


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

All paid! Fingers crossed for this one! I never win things!

Ben


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Bigpikle said:


> now paid thanks to Mrboots2u - cheers


Ditto - thanks Boots


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Just paid - good luck everyone else.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Paid up this morning, good luck everyone


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

all paid up!!


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan (Aug 21, 2014)

Paid, good luck follow coffee lovers


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

*Insert obligatory statement about getting here too late*


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Paid up now


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

paul whu


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

1. Mrboots2u

2. Drewster

3. Xpenno

4. Bigpikle

5. Burnzy

6.beanben

7. Daren

8. doolallysquiff

9. beebah

10. Paul whu


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Paid


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Paid - I hope everyone losses as it's my turn to win









Great prize - thanks Hasbean


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Daren said:


> Paid - I hope everyone losses as it's my turn to win
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you have already won one raffle!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

paul whu said:


> 1. Mrboots2u
> 
> 2. Drewster
> 
> ...


This confuses me Paul you weren't on the raffle list as far as I can see


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> But you have already won one raffle!!


I know - but this one I'd actually use and enjoy myself...


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Must admit this is a great prize. Would love to win this.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Burnzy said:


> Must admit this is a great prize. Would love to win this.


And 24 others


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The list of entrants is ;


 Mrboots2u Drewster Xpenno Bigpikle Burnzybeanben Daren doolallysquiff beebah Scot13coffeechap wintoid spune Big_Fat_Dan urbanbumpkin RobTiBigNorry Soll Working Dog Yes Row Jeebsy The Systemic Kid Frandavi99 Rmblack78 Phil104

No other names can be added

21 paid - 4 to go

Good luck to all 25 of you who have entered


----------



## Has Bean (Sep 12, 2014)

Good luck to everyone. Excited


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

3 to go. I'm all paid up.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I've just locked myself out my online banking. Hopefully Boots can sort me out with a Paypal


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I've just locked myself out my online banking. Hopefully Boots can sort me out with a Paypal


I must remember that one


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Money all laundered now, cheers to Boots


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

nearly there - come on everyone


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

1 more to go


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Name and shame !


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Last person should always be named and shamed


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Never - but have PMd them


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

It was me. Sorry everyone. Paid now.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

All paid up now.

Ready to rock at 2130?

The person who is number 12 on the second randomisation will be the winner

Why 12?

12 week IMM subscription of course!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

We start with 25 people...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

And then randomise the list...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

We then randomise the randomised list...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

And the winner in line 12 will be the winner of a great In My Mug subscription courtesy of Has Bean


----------



## scot13 (Oct 12, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

and the winner is ...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

1. urbanbumpkin2. Jeebsy3. spune4. Phil1045. Working Dog6. Burnzy7. The Systemic Kid8. Mrboots2u9. Bigpikle10. beanben11. Big_Fat_Dan12. Daren13. Scot1314. coffeechap15. doolallysquiff16. Xpenno17. Rmblack7818. beebah19. Yes Row20. RobTi21. Frandavi9922. wintoid23. Drewster24. Soll25. BigNorryTimestamp: 2014-10-24 20:24:45 UTCYou have randomized this list 2 times.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Congratulations *Daren*

PM Has Bean to sort out your prize!

Thank you to all who entered the raffle!


----------



## scot13 (Oct 12, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Congrats mate, well jel


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The draw documents can be viewed here (xlsx) and here (docx)


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Xpenno said:


> Congrats mate, well jel


Thumbs up to you, sir.


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

congrats - worth a punt!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Bah humbug


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Well done Daren. Remind me not to enter future raffles you're planning to enter


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

YES!!!!!!!

Massive thanks to the organisers and to Hasbean!

So excited!!!

I love this forum! Thanks everyone


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

Well done.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Well done Daren, nice haul. 3 months' worth of good coffee for the price of 227g of Tesco pre-ground!

I should have entered this really but I'm stacked with beanage at the mo and in any case I never win raffles, competitions and such. Might be time to cash in my premium bonds and invest in more coffee kit!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Spawny get!

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Well done Darren!!! Enjoy the beans.. & thanks to hasbean & Glenn for the raffle! Truly a great forum this one..

Better luck to me for the next one tho ;-)


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Well done Daren, your pleading to the gods to win has worked.









Nice one and couldn't have gone to a nicer bloke.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Well done Daren, your pleading to the gods to win worked


My knees are killing me from my relentless preying!

I really wanted this one







. I can't believe my luck.

-


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Well done Daz!...

Thanks Has Bean, Glenn, all the helpers plus all the other "unlucky" ones!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Daren said:


> My knees are killing me from my relentless *preying*!
> 
> I really wanted this one
> 
> ...


[Ahem] Praying

But whatever... it worked!!


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah must admit was really praying for this one... Oh well think i put the 4x week subscription on my christmas list and hope mrs burns hooks me up!!! Has the 4 week one started yet Mr.Hasbean?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Drewster said:


> [Ahem] Praying
> 
> But whatever... it worked!!


You've got to love predictive text!


----------



## Has Bean (Sep 12, 2014)

Daren! PM us your address please and when you would like the subscription to begin!

Bad luck everyone else. Don't fret more raffles are on the horizon.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

What a lovely prize and only £4 to enter, well done Daren


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Daren said:


> My knees are killing me from my relentless preying!
> 
> I really wanted this one
> 
> ...


I bought a 3 month Hasbean subscription yesterday!







were subscription brothers!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Has Bean said:


> Bad luck everyone else. Don't fret more raffles are on the horizon.


I think this is a great way to generate interest, have a bit of fun, try some coffee you might not otherwise have bought and raise funds for keeping this great forum going. Likewise with the other raffles. Although the beauty of this one is the low ticket price. I don't think gambling £4 is too much of an issue. Would love to win some amazing grinder or machine, but the ticket price for that kind of prize would be more than I personally would be willing to throw away (given my perceived general unluckiness when it comes to raffles etc.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

And the forum gets a donation to, all good stuff


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> I think this is a great way to generate interest, have a bit of fun, try some coffee you might not otherwise have bought and raise funds for keeping this great forum going. Likewise with the other raffles. Although the beauty of this one is the low ticket price. I don't think gambling £4 is too much of an issue. Would love to win some amazing grinder or machine, but the ticket price for that kind of prize would be more than I personally would be willing to throw away (given my perceived general unluckiness when it comes to raffles etc.


same as that, if i can afford it i will enter the bigger ones when i can, to help the forum more than anything... (I never win either) this forum has helped me loads, despite being one of the friendliest ive been on, its helped me gain a great (expensive at times) hobby and i now make superb coffee. and advice and support is always a click away...


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Well done Daren - and, of course, what I'm thinking is that it's the taking part that counts







(although winning is good too).


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

Well done Daren. I'm happy for you. No, really I am.


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

Congratulations Daren


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan (Aug 21, 2014)

Well done Daren.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

were the discount codes sent out for IMM subscriptions ?


----------



## Has Bean (Sep 12, 2014)

working dog said:


> were the discount codes sent out for IMM subscriptions ?


People have been PM'ing for them. Offer still open to anyone who entered : )


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Can the code be applied to existing subs?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Can the code be applied to existing subs?


Nice try .....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

God loves a trier


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> God loves a trier


You are very trying


----------



## Has Bean (Sep 12, 2014)

ATTENTION anyone who entered this raffle!

PM to receive a *golden ticket *



*
**HB*


----------

